# Need 2.1 speakers @ 2k



## Bodhisatwa (Dec 9, 2012)

Hi. . .i need a 2.1 sound system . . .my max budget is 2k. . .i will listen to music(only english) . . .and play games. . .suggest me one..i will buy today. . .
help out boys...


----------



## The Incinerator (Dec 9, 2012)

Logitech Z313
Creative Inspire T3130


----------



## Bodhisatwa (Dec 9, 2012)

Anything else? will check their reviews. . .and wat about altec lansing v2621?


----------



## Tribalgeek (Dec 9, 2012)

If you can get altec Lansing vs2621. Go for it
Fenda a520 is another great option.


----------



## The Incinerator (Dec 9, 2012)

Bodhisatwa said:


> Anything else? will check their reviews. . .and wat about altec lansing v2621?



If you can find it....Definitely Yes.


----------



## Bodhisatwa (Dec 9, 2012)

is it the best for sub 2k?


----------



## The Incinerator (Dec 10, 2012)

Yes. But its a hard find these day.


----------



## Tribalgeek (Dec 10, 2012)

Vs2621 discontinued long time ago. I gave my search for it after searching for 7 months. Fenda a520 is the way to go


----------



## Bodhisatwa (Dec 11, 2012)

f&d a520 is good. . .but i wanted something which is good looking also like v2621. . .any suggestions?


----------



## Tribalgeek (Dec 11, 2012)

Bodhisatwa said:


> f&d a520 is good. . .but i wanted something which is good looking also like v2621. . .any suggestions?


Agreed. If you want looks and SQ I think you should go for Edifier C2.


----------



## Adibaba (Dec 11, 2012)

F&D has high bass levels ,the vs2621 has balanced sound.


----------



## Bodhisatwa (Dec 11, 2012)

Edifier c2 costs 3.7k. . .my budget is bound mate..


----------



## aloodum (Dec 11, 2012)

The Incinerator said:


> Logitech Z313
> Creative Inspire T3130



Avoid the z313, volume is quite low and the bass is simply not up to the mark..had recntly got one for it gets pwned by the ancient sbs a300
The only pros are the crisp treble and the remote with the headfone jack.


----------



## Bodhisatwa (Dec 11, 2012)

Then which 1?


----------



## The Incinerator (Dec 11, 2012)

Its not about loudness its about good warm unfatiguing sound. Which the Logitech Z313 will produce in spades. Its about correct sound not outright loudness to fill up the room without a soundstage and transparency. If you want loud volume but mindless sound get F&D. 

Its how you position a speaker play a very important role in the final sound . For eg I have a Razer MAko as computer speakers and they sounded utter rubbish when the sub was in the middle of my room with two satellites spread 2 feet apart and 1 and a half feet above ground. I moved the sub to a corner and the satellites 5 feet wide and 3 feet high and they started sounding like a different set of speakers altogether!!! The surface plays a very important role to make your speaker sound good. The Logitech Z313 is brilliant for that kind of money provided the placement is done correctly.

 But as I always say sound is subjective do listen before you buy.


----------



## Bodhisatwa (Dec 15, 2012)

Cannot get v2621. . .which 1 then?
here are some options-
logitech z313
techcom ssd 3200
creative sbs a335
f&d a520(does nt look good  )
sony srs-d4
sony srs-d5

any other suggestions?
i will buy today if i get it.


----------



## gameranand (Dec 15, 2012)

F&d a520.


----------



## Bodhisatwa (Dec 15, 2012)

gameranand said:


> F&d a520.



But it does nt look good


----------



## Minion (Dec 15, 2012)

Get Sony D5.


----------



## gameranand (Dec 15, 2012)

Bodhisatwa said:


> But it does nt look good



But it performs better than all you mentioned. Your choice, you want speakers for SQ or looks.


----------



## Bodhisatwa (Dec 15, 2012)

Both . . .but sq is more preferred. . .a520 is good,i know. . .but it looks dull and cheap!


----------



## The Incinerator (Dec 15, 2012)

Edifier C2 ( Overbudget but good)
Edifier X600
Logitech Z313
Creative Inspire T3130


----------



## gameranand (Dec 15, 2012)

Well apart from A520 I would only suggest you what Incinerator is suggesting. Edifier C2 or A520 for me.


----------



## Bodhisatwa (Dec 15, 2012)

Wil search for a520. . .wat about sony srs-d5? and that techcom 3200?


----------



## gameranand (Dec 16, 2012)

Stay away from Techcom and about sony, its good but not upto the mark and A520 easily beats it at that price.


----------



## Bodhisatwa (Dec 16, 2012)

Went to the local shop. 
found creative inspire t3130. . .
creative sbs a335. . .
which 1 should i get?i will buy today.

v2621 is discontinued.z313 and a520 are currently unavailable!


----------



## gameranand (Dec 16, 2012)

Bodhisatwa said:


> Went to the local shop.
> found creative inspire t3130. . .
> creative sbs a335. . .
> which 1 should i get?i will buy today.
> ...



Don't compromise on quality. Buy online if you have to.


----------



## Bodhisatwa (Dec 16, 2012)

I cannot . . .pls suggest frm the above two


----------



## The Incinerator (Dec 16, 2012)

Creative Inspire T3130.


----------



## Bodhisatwa (Dec 16, 2012)

At first bought t3130. . .but the covering of 1 speaker had a hole in it. . .another piece was not available of t3130. . .so bought srs-d4 in lieu of that. greaaat speaker!superb sound!lovin it!
thanks guys for all of ur replies!  take care.


----------



## TechnoHolic (Dec 20, 2012)

got it in what price,from kolkata..?


----------



## Bodhisatwa (Dec 20, 2012)

2.1k . . .berhampore


----------

